# Photo Contest Extended 24 hrs



## MesquiteMan (Feb 12, 2009)

Late last night I tweaked the rules just a little for the photo contest so that folks can now submit any photo they took regardless of when it was taken.  The original rule said they had to be taken during Feb. 2009.  I decided that since I changed them late in the game, I would keep the contest open for an additional day to make it fair and get even more participation.  Send in those photos by 11:59 Feb 13th and possibly win a great prize!!


----------

